# Game #24: Minnesota Timberwolves (6-19) @ Phoenix Suns (11-12) - 12/15



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednesday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ
TV: Local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: L 94-101 @ Portland Trail Blazers*












* Minnesota Timberwolves (6-19) 

Starters: 






































PG Luke Ridnour | SG Wes Johnson | SF Michael Beasley | PF Kevin Love | C Darko Milic* 














*Phoenix Suns (11-12) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Channing Frye | C Robin Lopez* 




*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....EATTHEMALIVE!*​


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Kevin Love is going to have 50 pts and 50 rebs.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns won 128-122. Nash had 19 asts and J-Rich finally returned to form w/ 29 points.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Welcome back RoLo. He actually looked better now than before the injury. I just hope his knee is okay and not "okay".


----------

